# What the banana cream pie is going on with 8.0-RC2?



## irkkaaja (Oct 26, 2009)

I'd like to apologize for the impatient-sounding title, but I'm intensely curious: the turnover time between -RC1 and -RC2 was expected to be a week. It has been more than a month since the release of RC1, so clearly something's going down. Are they throwing Grand Central Dispatch in at the last minute?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 26, 2009)

http://wiki.freebsd.org/8.0TODO


----------



## mururoa (Oct 26, 2009)

Well the last update on the todo is from the 11 october and RC2 is planned there for the 14 october so, obviously, something gone horribly wrong.
What is/was the problem ?


----------



## LateNiteTV (Oct 26, 2009)

not everything always goes as planned.


----------



## Beastie (Oct 26, 2009)

*Earth has stopped spinning*

*Some* developers release their software and then get all current problems fixed.

Now what's gone oh so horribly wrong with the FreeBSD project is that developers get most current problems fixed and _then_ make a release.

In the end, it's all a simple matter of priorities, I guess...


----------



## BlueJayofEvil (Oct 26, 2009)

Some major issues/features may have hit a snag here or there I'm guessing. The mailing lists would be your best bet to see what's up.


----------



## aragon (Oct 26, 2009)

Waiting with highly baited breath here too.  The upside to such a long RC cycle will hopefully be a very stable .0 release.


----------



## tanked (Oct 26, 2009)

I was going to ask this question but held back in case the reason for delay was common knowledge; I do remember that, a few months ago, the general expectation was a release date of around mid September.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 26, 2009)

Moved this to the Development thread. Maybe one of the release engineers can shed a light?


----------



## danger@ (Oct 26, 2009)

RC2 is already in SVN, so although there isn't much more information on developers@ compared to what you guys already know, I expect that RC2 will be released in a few days...


----------



## Petz (Oct 27, 2009)

RC2 ISOs seem to have been put on ftp4 yesterday 26/10/2009 ~1PM. Not sure why the other mirrors havn't replicated yet but I imagine it won't be to much longer.

ftp://ftp4.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ISO-IMAGES-amd64/8.0/


----------



## robbak (Oct 27, 2009)

FreeBSD is not ubuntu. FreeBSD is released when it is ready, not when it is time.
This way, you don't get developers holding on to a completed project because it isn't Tuesday yet, or developers pushing out a sack full of holes because time is up.


----------



## fronclynne (Oct 27, 2009)

RC2 "dropped" some time in the last couple of days* and I'm "curating" it right now: 
	
	



```
FreeBSD 8.0-RC2 #2: Mon Oct 26 17:13:30 EDT 2009
```


* based on running csup this morning & violins!  There it was!


----------



## mururoa (Oct 27, 2009)

robbak said:
			
		

> FreeBSD is not ubuntu. FreeBSD is released when it is ready, not when it is time.
> This way, you don't get developers holding on to a completed project because it isn't Tuesday yet, or developers pushing out a sack full of holes because time is up.


Yeah sure, we were not saying "release it now, it's time", we just wondered what happens since the 8.0 todo was not updated and we cant manage to have the information elsewhere.
I'm myself waiting for the RC2 for a complete system reinstallation and wanted to know if I have some time to buy a new HD or if that was expected in the next few days.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 27, 2009)

csup'ed just now:


```
TYPE="FreeBSD"
REVISION="8.0"
BRANCH="RC2"
```


----------



## Oxyd (Oct 27, 2009)

It's great that RC2 is out already, but I think the original question still holds: What's going on?  I'm not saying that it should be pushed out of the door as soon as possible, not at all -- I expect it to be a great release and I believe that my expectations will be met -- and I understand that making it a great release takes time.

But still -- 8.0-RELEASE was planned to be released almost two months ago now.  Now, I'm not saying I never missed a deadline, I'm just being curious -- I don't think the developers just decided to drop a new, killer feature just because they went "Ooh, shiny -- let's do that!"  But also I don't think they set the expected release date on random, like "Just give them some approximate date, it doesn't matter anyway".

So, there must be a show-stopper of some kind -- some bug creeped up and it's taken the better part of the two months to fix it, perhaps?  I'm really just being curious here -- I'm wondering what the show-stopper might be.  Not that it mattered anyways, but I'm just like that: curious.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 27, 2009)

The mailing lists are a _much_ better source of information for this, because you can see the day-to-day progress and troubleshooting there. I guess freebsd-current and freebsd-hackers are your best bet. You can browse all lists here.


----------

